# Malen als Film in After Effects ?



## Joman (7. Oktober 2011)

Abend Tutorials.de , 
ich habe ein Problem , da ich noch relativ neu in AE bin weiß ich nicht wie ich mein Vorhaben realisieren soll.

Ich möchte quasi ein Speedart machen allerdings ohne das ganze Interface etc.

Wie in der neuen Bluemotion Werbung von VW, ich wieß nicht ob sie jemand kennt. 

Also das sich das Bild selber zeichnet ohne das man die Maus etc. sieht.
Sollte doch mit AE gehen oder ?








mfg Joman.


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2011)

Bei der Überschrift musste ich schon direkt an die Werbung denken.

Hast Du gerade noch einmal ein Link zu der Werbung zur Verfügung?


----------



## Joman (8. Oktober 2011)

Nee leider gerade nicht


----------



## Martin Schaefer (9. Oktober 2011)

Hier der Werbeclip:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CJDyyuFvCg

Und hier ein Backstage-Video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHv7ns7cOEo


----------



## sight011 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ein Traum das zweite Video  ICh mag das voll bei sowas zu zugucken!


----------

